# mane braiding ?



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I think that the traditionally correct side to braid the mane on is the right side (right from the back of the horse, not looking at them head-on). I've always done around 30-40 braids- it's less for dressage (that's what I've heard and seen) and generally more for hunters.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Right side, around 30 braids.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

for typical english rossettes its 9-13 on the right side  btw...... are u showing hunter this year with Gyps?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

For hunters-as many braids as you can fit. and on the right side. For eventing or showjumping it would be less. make sure you have an even number of braids(including the forelock)


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Tradition says to braid on the right, especially for hunters.

I event and have anywhere from 11-15 braids.

Mares get an even number of braids, stallions and geldings get an odd number.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

make them a nice size, about 1.5cm diameter I find is nice. and sew them in, Im going to make a video on how to sew in plait nicely.

not the best, cause it was only my second time doing it hahhaa


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

those really aren't bad at all charliBum... i personally like mine to sit out and up a bit more..... have to take some pics when i next do some...  a video is a great idea- especially to help those who have never done their own before


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

When need some extra cash, I also groom for the riders where I board. 
Back when I was taught to braid, I was taught its an even number including the forelock.
I don't sew my braids in but I find that they stay in quite well. I find the braids turn out neater if you start off by banding them first. And always make sure the part is straight in between braids, you don't want it to look mish-mashed and bodgy.

Most of the horses I braid have about 10-16 braids including the forelock. I think the best tip I can tell you is to braid to make the neck look good. 


I've never braided for a hunter, but from the researching (googling) I just did, the more the better.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

anrz said:


> I've always done around 30-40 braids-


30 - 40?!? how thick is your horse's mane?!? :shock:

Traditionally you're supposed to put 7 plaits in the mane, which is about all I'd be able to do in my horse's mane since someone decided to pull it without my knowledge or consent :-x


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Lobelia Overhill said:


> 30 - 40?!? how thick is your horse's mane?!? :shock:
> 
> Traditionally you're supposed to put 7 plaits in the mane, which is about all I'd be able to do in my horse's mane since someone decided to pull it without my knowledge or consent :-x


Maybe it's different in Ireland? For Hunters that's what we do over here.
Here's a picture (off of the Internet) of what we do.








That sucks that someone pulled it without you knowing! I would hate that!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

^Very interesting. I'm confused over how those braids are done. We do them in little bobbles and you can't see the any little piece of braid under the bobble.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

The way I've always done them is to braid down the little sections and braid a folded piece of yarn in with it starting about halfway down. Knot it with the yarn at the end, and then you take a pull-through and pull the yarn/braid through at the crest but you don't pull the knot or anything above that through either. Then you take the yarn (one end on either side of the braid) and knot it underneath, then you come back over and knot if halfway down the braid, which makes the little 'bump' on top. It's kind of confusing until you've done it a couple times!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I plait my mare's mane just for the heck of it (definitely not perfect either!); I get atleast 25 everytime. However, I haven't pulled her mane much.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

XivoShowjumper said:


> those really aren't bad at all charliBum... i personally like mine to sit out and up a bit more..... have to take some pics when i next do some...  a video is a great idea- especially to help those who have never done their own before


thats just how I was taught to do them for a&p's haha


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

anrz said:


> Maybe it's different in Ireland? For Hunters that's what we do over here.


I think nowadays people put as many plaits as they can, I used to try for 15, some people would do about 21 (always has to be an odd number!) but I've never attempted to do as many as 30 or 40! Don't you're arms fall off when you're finished?! 



> That sucks that someone pulled it without you knowing! I would hate that!


I was really annoyed about it, but couldn't say anything, if it turned into a 'fight' I've nowhere else to keep my horse :-x


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Lobelia Overhill said:


> 30 - 40?!? how thick is your horse's mane?!? :shock:
> 
> Traditionally you're supposed to put 7 plaits in the mane, which is about all I'd be able to do in my horse's mane since someone decided to pull it without my knowledge or consent :-x


Lobelia that would suck!!! did u get revenge? tehehehehe....in Aus we use the typical english style rosettes too but i think those US hunter braids are kinda cool! i'd try them but i'll have to read up on how to stitch them up like that


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i usually do about 25-30 but people all have such different 'rules' about how many is right ! i only do hunter braids btw. 

is it ever ok to braid on the left side, or are people who do that just wrong ?

hunter braids are actually really easy once you learn how to do them, i suck at explaining it though !


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

ugh karla find me a site or vid so i can do them- i thought it was always traditional to be on the right?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i hope this link works !! i

Managing Mane Braiding - HorseChannel.com


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

thats good!!!! having trouble understanding the knotting.... but i'll just play around til i get it


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont do that kind of knot, i just wrap each end of yarn around the end a couple times [in different directions if that makes sense !] then used the ends to tie a regular knot.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

a braided mane- traditional english style for the Garryowen Equestrienne Turnout in melbourne- possibly most prestigious class in Aus-- however i don't think this is a particularly good effort- i mean look at those loose strands- anyway best pic i could find


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

nice ! i dont think i could do braids like that & make them look good haha


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

its really not that hard- i might do some tomo arvo and post them up!!! hang on i'll show u the scallops i did for the first time

(yes i know its not correct his mane wasn't long enough to reach.... and they were quick and first go so pretty messy)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thats awesome !! how did you do that ??

btw, your place looks so nice & warm ! im so jealous


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

just stitch it to the next one  its meant to skip one and go to the next but his mane isn't long enough! hahaha i said u could come visit- its even hotter now!!!! ick


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i wish ! im so cold right now =/ & im losing my great tan D=

i wish i could, but what would gypsy do ?!?!?!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

bring her too! lol god that would be an expensive holiday.... lease her out? oh not so good an option either,,,,, hmmmm


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Do you HAVE to braid the forelock? I always thought that it looked kinda cute when just the mane was braided and the forelock was left out .. but will you get in sh*t for that?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

idk is you with get sh*t for that, but i personally think it looks better if the forelock is braided too !


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

jemulchia said:


> Do you HAVE to braid the forelock? I always thought that it looked kinda cute when just the mane was braided and the forelock was left out .. but will you get in sh*t for that?


Forelocks are only left unbraided on stallions.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My Beau said:


> Forelocks are only left unbraided on stallions.


On SOME stallions.
I always, always, always braid the forelock. Unless the horse has actually succeeded in breaking me, it will be all braided. Including the stallions.
I braid semi-professionally. I don't charge a ton, nor do I braid often or perfectly, but as far as how I do it, for dressage shows depending on how much time I have and what the person wants, I do between 8-15 rosettes per mane or I'll do the hunter type braids, usually 20-40.
For hunter shows I'll do 30-40 braids unless it's a pony or has no mane.

I've been braiding for 10 years so I don't need to practice a ton to stay OK but when you're just starting braiding you have to braid a lot and often.

Good luck!


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Aw shucks I love the look of a non braided forelock


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I took some pictures of the braids I did on Bear today, so I will post them in a bit.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

mine are called button braids but are really more like the hunter braids that are really close together. as an eventer, I don't put nearly as many in but I put quite a few. Pics of my braids are on the pages of Nancy Drew and Javah in my virtual barn. go take a look and tell me if those are correct please!

I know Javah's (uma) are on the wrong side. And I don't care. haha. Her mane luckily stays to one side so I don't argue about which side it stays on.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

On the right! My horse gets anywhere from 25-35 (I count every time, lol). They are hunter type braids, ver interesting to see dressahe/jumper braids, I've never seen them before 

jemulchia-I love the look too. Sometimes if schooling gets in the way of braided, the forelock is left untill later. I always think it looks gorgeous :-D


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

These aren't my finished braids. This is showing what I do before I put in my buns. I am the same as drew, I just do button braids, and ya know what? I think they look just fine.  They are fast, easy, and tend to look pretty nice. Mine did have some loose hairs, only because I did them in 5-10 minutes. But here you are:

































please be nice to my crappy braids ;P


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

EWB - You have the basic idea, now just instead of folding the braids up - try "rolling" them.
(not my picture)








Then instead of being so long and flapping, they are close to the crest and don't move nearly as much.

ETA: When I braid for the Dover clinic I'll take pictures of my braids.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

So I roll them up and not fold them twice (that is how I do it now)? Would I make them more oval shaped? It seems like them would be hard to tie (as I use bands) or would I but the band half way through the bun?

Would you mind if I sent you a PM tomorrow? I am going to go try a bunch of different ways to do the buns and would like your opinion on which one you like most and you think I should keep on doing.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, here's a pictures of Benny's braids if anyone is interested. The thread really shows up, so I thought it would be a good example








Looong neck


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

very very nice, i always braid with yarn too.

In schooling shows it is not forced to braid right? I always see people doing schooling shows and not braiding .. not to mention my friend is a jumper and she NEVER braids .. Do you not have to braid if your jumping?
I will post a picture of her, this is not me nor my horse. (but I sure do love riding her horse)


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

jemulchia - You don't have to braid for schooling shows, although you can if you want, and it never hurts because you're showing respect for the judge. At recognized shows you should always braid for hunters and dressage. Some jumpers choose to braid, others don't - personal preference.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I ALWAYS braid for Dressage. I don't braid for Stadium Jumping. I get over 20 everytime I braid Geof.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

jemulchia said:


> very very nice, i always braid with yarn too.
> 
> In schooling shows it is not forced to braid right? I always see people doing schooling shows and not braiding .. not to mention my friend is a jumper and she NEVER braids .. Do you not have to braid if your jumping?
> I will post a picture of her, this is not me nor my horse. (but I sure do love riding her horse)


Most schooling shows aren't formal enough to need braiding, though some people like to. In the Hunters at rated shows almost all horses will be braided. I only see Jumpers braided if they're also doing a few hunter classes or possibly if they're in a Jumper Classic, or at some of the bigger shows. At the Syracuse Invational all the jumpers were braided, and most of them were the "button braids" that some of you have mentioned on here. I THINK it's because most of htem are international jumpers. The hunter/eq horses had the traditional hunter braids.


----------

